Ask HN: Why do fitness-band pedometers suck? - pX0r
======
Jeremy1026
Because your arm moves when you aren't walking, and sometimes moves in an
unpredictable manner when walking. So they have a lot of extra noise to filter
out, some do this better than others, but at the end of the day there is still
a lot of error.

